# Men's Hair Loss > Non Surgical Hair Replacement >  Would Like To Have An Extra Inch Of Length Added To The Current Unit.

## SalmonTime

Hi,

I am trying to find a company that will either want to add another inch of lace or replace the front french lace by an extra inch OR add an extra inch or so to the back portion of the poly (with added hair) so that my hairline will be further forward. What are my options and what's feasible? Thanks

----------


## lvlace

Adding to the front or back is feasible.  I've done it many times with my pieces during the last 10+ years.  My additions have been lace to lace only.  Not difficult to do on the back.  A bit more difficult on the front since the front hairline will be visible.

As for adding poly I suspect the only feasible way is to cut down an existing poly hair piece then adding the "wedge" to the poly piece in need of an addition.  I have been ventilating for over 10 years.  I have never tried to ventilate poly.Trying to ventilate to a fragile piece of poly would be quite a trick.  The poly would likely tear when the knot it tightened.  More feasible to use lace.  
.  
Companies......call Eric at Northwest Lace, John at Toplace, or Debbie at Splitends...http://splitendshairreplacement.com/index.html.

----------

